# Spot pig for showing?



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 7, 2022)

Hello guys!! I’m probably going to be getting a barrow to show this fair and was wondering what y’all thought of the one I’m looking at getting. If I do get him, he will be registered and stuff, so I want to make sure I’m paying for something good. Thanks for any help!!

Here he is! I can post pictures of the parents Too!


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 7, 2022)

I never was good at judging pigs.   

So I would just look the parents over for obvious conformational issues..

And check him for good basic conformation,  and then health, of course.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 8, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> I never was good at judging pigs.
> 
> So I would just look the parents over for obvious conformational issues..
> 
> And check him for good basic conformation,  and then health, of course.


I’d probably not be going to see him, he would meet up. Do you know if Heavy spotted of the spot breed is a disqualification?


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 8, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I’d probably not be going to see him, he would meet up. Do you know if Heavy spotted of the spot breed is a disqualification?


No idea.

Can you find a wepage for the breed?

It should have their standard of perfection on there, with a list of how points are distributed,  and what things are disqualifications.

You definitely want to find that before you buy the piglet.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 8, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> No idea.
> 
> Can you find a wepage for the breed?
> 
> ...


Ok thank you!!!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 9, 2022)

Since he is a barrow, the registration papers should not be a big deal.... unless it is a purebred show to "prove" out a specific boar or sow or something.  I never got into showing pigs... I had Hampshires, Durocs, a few Berkshires, and a couple white yorkshires and chester whites. Also a few of the heritage breeds over they years.   The "breed " they now called Spotted was called spotted Poland China's originally.  They are very similar in type.  I believe that they are supposed to be about 50% black and 50% white so the pig you are looking at seems to be about right.  Long bodied and good legs and a straight smooth back are important.  There are rules and regs for showing in 4-H and FFA so you would have to know what is allowed and required.   He looks to have a nice long body, but of course can't see how he stands on his feet.  Make sure they guarantee his health.... I am assuming you are getting him from out of state?  He will need vet papers to cross state lines I believe....Healthy is the NUMBER ONE important thing.  

Good luck and stick around with us and let us follow your progress....


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Since he is a barrow, the registration papers should not be a big deal.... unless it is a purebred show to "prove" out a specific boar or sow or something.  I never got into showing pigs... I had Hampshires, Durocs, a few Berkshires, and a couple white yorkshires and chester whites. Also a few of the heritage breeds over they years.   The "breed " they now called Spotted was called spotted Poland China's originally.  They are very similar in type.  I believe that they are supposed to be about 50% black and 50% white so the pig you are looking at seems to be about right.  Long bodied and good legs and a straight smooth back are important.  There are rules and regs for showing in 4-H and FFA so you would have to know what is allowed and required.   He looks to have a nice long body, but of course can't see how he stands on his feet.  Make sure they guarantee his health.... I am assuming you are getting him from out of state?  He will need vet papers to cross state lines I believe....Healthy is the NUMBER ONE important thing.
> 
> Good luck and stick around with us and let us follow your progress....


Thank you!! Unfortunately the took him to the action, so now I’m looking for another one. I’d like my barrow to be registered because in a few years I’ll be 18 and when I am, I have to only show registered animals.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

That’s too bad. He was a nice pig. Hope you find another one.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

Baymule said:


> That’s too bad. He was a nice pig. Hope you find another one.


Thank you! I’m trying, but not many people are getting back to me. I did find this one person, let me post pictures of the pigs!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

This is a boar Iike, what do y’all think?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

I know nothing about showing pigs. Don’t they get too big to keep showing? I’m thinking a 800 pound pig might not be too popular in the show ring. What about getting a gilt, so you could raise your own piglets? 

Barrows are raised up for show, then slaughter. It sounds like you might get too attached to sell or slaughter your barrow. 

Super nice hams. I love the big floppy ears. I’ve only raised feeder pigs, I prefer the heritage breeds.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I know nothing about showing pigs. Don’t they get too big to keep showing? I’m thinking a 800 pound pig might not be too popular in the show ring. What about getting a gilt, so you could raise your own piglets?
> 
> Barrows are raised up for show, then slaughter. It sounds like you might get too attached to sell or slaughter your barrow.
> 
> Super nice hams. I love the big floppy ears. I’ve only raised feeder pigs, I prefer the heritage breeds.


I don’t want a gilt because she will be more expensive and I don’t have the right stuff to raise my own piglets. With the barrow I plan to show him and keep showing him.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

Here’s another one. Out of the two, which looks better?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

That’s a question for @farmerjan !  I like them both.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 10, 2022)

Both are nicer than the one you originally looked at in my opinion.  

You won't be able to show the barrow for more than one season... he will get too big.  Hogs never stop growing through their entire adult life.  You can control the weight gain some, but the body continues to grow... not just get fatter but the whole body.  There are weight requirements for different classes and such.  I like the bodies of these better... either would be okay in my book.  You also need to check as boars are usually not allowed to be shown so once you make it a barrow,  there are no options but eating or selling it.  

Are these the ones bred to have the "double hams" ???


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Both are nicer than the one you originally looked at in my opinion.
> 
> You won't be able to show the barrow for more than one season... he will get too big.  Hogs never stop growing through their entire adult life.  You can control the weight gain some, but the body continues to grow... not just get fatter but the whole body.  There are weight requirements for different classes and such.  I like the bodies of these better... either would be okay in my book.  You also need to check as boars are usually not allowed to be shown so once you make it a barrow,  there are no options but eating or selling it.
> 
> Are these the ones bred to have the "double hams" ???


Ok thank you! He will cut soon if I decide to get him. What do you mean by “double hams”?


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 10, 2022)

I think the 2nd one has a little more length but it is hard to tell...


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> I think the 2nd one has a little more length but it is hard to tell...


I think so too! He looks a bit narrow then the other though.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Both are nicer than the one you originally looked at in my opinion.
> 
> You won't be able to show the barrow for more than one season... he will get too big.  Hogs never stop growing through their entire adult life.  You can control the weight gain some, but the body continues to grow... not just get fatter but the whole body.  There are weight requirements for different classes and such.  I like the bodies of these better... either would be okay in my book.  You also need to check as boars are usually not allowed to be shown so once you make it a barrow,  there are no options but eating or selling it.


 
That’s what I thought. 

Show your pig, enjoy him and the whole experience, just know that you can’t keep him. Sell him or put him in the freezer and be proud of providing excellent meat for your family. That is what farming is for, raising food. Then get another one and have fun all over again.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

Baymule said:


> That’s what I thought.
> 
> Show your pig, enjoy him and the whole experience, just know that you can’t keep him. Sell him or put him in the freezer and be proud of providing excellent meat for your family. That is what farming is for, raising food. Then get another one and have fun all over again.


Why can’t I keep him?


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 10, 2022)

There are some breeders that have bred show pigs that have a double muscled rear... so the hams look like they are twice as big as the normal ones.  I was very surprised to see them a few years back... There is a gene that occurs in every animal that controls the muscling... there are a few breeds of cattle that have been bred for the double muscling for years.... they can get extreme and look really weird but the ones that don't go to extremes are very beefy... like the "hulk" .  I have seen them in the Hampshires and some in white breeds.   I understood that they were very popular in the show ring back 5-10 years ago.  
I like a real nice round rump and hams... but not to such extreme that they look weird.  Also the double muscling can cause problems with pigs being born and such.  Not for  amateurs to be messing with.  They are wide and can get stuck in the birthing process.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> There are some breeders that have bred show pigs that have a double muscled rear... so the hams look like they are twice as big as the normal ones.  I was very surprised to see them a few years back... There is a gene that occurs in every animal that controls the muscling... there are a few breeds of cattle that have been bred for the double muscling for years.... they can get extreme and look really weird but the ones that don't go to extremes are very beefy... like the "hulk" .  I have seen them in the Hampshires and some in white breeds.   I understood that they were very popular in the show ring back 5-10 years ago.
> I like a real nice round rump and hams... but not to such extreme that they look weird.  Also the double muscling can cause problems with pigs being born and such.  Not for  amateurs to be messing with.  They are wide and can get stuck in the birthing process.


Ok! No, I don’t believe they are double ham!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 10, 2022)

You can keep the barrow... but for what good reason.  He will eat and become too big to show and then what?  He will be too big to be a pet, and his heart will eventually give out... 
I had a Duroc boar that I used to breed a couple of sows that I had.  He belonged to another guy and he let me borrow him for a few weeks when I needed to breed the girls.  The last time I had him, he said to take him to auction when I was done as he was getting too big and can hurt the females when mounting to breed.  I had big sows... older.... that weighed 4-500 lbs and when I finally took him to sell, he was 905 lbs.... gentle as a lamb... but WAY TOO BIG to be breeding anymore.  They never stop growing... not like they grow up and stay that size... hogs continue to grow their entire life...


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 10, 2022)

By the pictures I don't think they are double muscled either... They are nicer pigs than the earlier one... I just don't know what the judges are looking for in show animals now.  I know what I want in a hog but I am a little more old fashioned than the current trends... they like them more long and lean for more bacon and less fat... I like some lard on my hogs but not "fatty"....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Why can’t I keep him?


Because he can and will grow up to and over 1,000 pounds. They never stop growing. Never. 

We bought an 820 pound boar because he got too big to breed the sows and because he got so big, that he was dangerous. He was gentle, but wanted to “love” on his owner. He wanted to rub on her, which knocked her down. A hog that big can turn on someone and injure or kill. Getting knocked down puts one on the level of food. Pigs eat meat. Remember that. 

We bought him for $100, fed him soured corn , hay and treats for about 2 months to clean up the meat and took him to slaughter.

A barrow that reaches hundreds of pounds is no longer a pet.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> By the pictures I don't think they are double muscled either... They are nicer pigs than the earlier one... I just don't know what the judges are looking for in show animals now.  I know what I want in a hog but I am a little more old fashioned than the current trends... they like them more long and lean for more bacon and less fat... I like some lard on my hogs but not "fatty"....


Ok! I will try and get more pictures of both to see which is Better.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Because he can and will grow up to and over 1,000 pounds. They never stop growing. Never.
> 
> We bought an 820 pound boar because he got too big to breed the sows and because he got so big, that he was dangerous. He was gentle, but wanted to “love” on his owner. He wanted to rub on her, which knocked her down. A hog that big can turn on someone and injure or kill. Getting knocked down puts one on the level of food. Pigs eat meat. Remember that.
> 
> ...


Ok, thank you!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

Wilbur





__





						Baymule's 500 Pound Boar!
					

I found a deal on a huge boar. His name is Wilbur and he is a Red Wattle. He got too big to breed their sows, so he went up for sale. The lady who owned him couldn’t put him in the freezer, he was her first pig and a pet. He is very calm and gentle. But she became afraid of Wilbur because he...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

By all means, raise and show your barrow. Brush him, spoil him and enjoy him. Just know that after showing, he goes to auction or the freezer. Go hug or pet him goodbye and sit down and have a good cry, because you will love him. Sometimes reality sucks, but it must be faced. Then get another pig and show again the next year. 

Will this be 4-H or FFA?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

Baymule said:


> By all means, raise and show your barrow. Brush him, spoil him and enjoy him. Just know that after showing, he goes to auction or the freezer. Go hug or pet him goodbye and sit down and have a good cry, because you will love him. Sometimes reality sucks, but it must be faced. Then get another pig and show again the next year.
> 
> Will this be 4-H or FFA?


It will be 4-H


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

It will be a great experience for you. You can do this every year until you age out of the program. 

You might even raise different animals, just to try something else. You will learn a lot and it might point you in the direction of a career in agriculture, there are many choices! 

@farmerjan is a dairy tester. You could become an Ag teacher, extension agent or a whole host of other careers.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

Please stick around and let us know how it all goes for you. We have quite a few young people here, some have gone on to college to start their careers. 
@Poka_Doodle have you any advice?


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

Baymule said:


> It will be a great experience for you. You can do this every year until you age out of the program.
> 
> You might even raise different animals, just to try something else. You will learn a lot and it might point you in the direction of a career in agriculture, there are many choices!
> 
> @farmerjan is a dairy tester. You could become an Ag teacher, extension agent or a whole host of other careers.


Thank you!! I’m getting very excited to do this, Illinois keep you all posted!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 10, 2022)

Thanks for tagging me Bay, I don't know much but he looks good!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

Here’s one, how’s he look?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 10, 2022)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thanks for tagging me Bay, I don't know much but he looks good!


Maybe not on picking a pig, but you can share experiences and maybe give some pointers.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 10, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Maybe not on picking a pig, but you can share experiences and maybe give some pointers.


I'll try as much as I can, but to be honest I only know what I know from watching some friends. 
He really does look good for his age.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 10, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Here’s one, how’s he look?View attachment 90665


I’m probably going to get this pig! They call him Heart!!


----------



## Spokeless Wheel (Apr 13, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> I’m probably going to get this pig! They call him Heart!!


I like this one but I know nothing about pigs. Wishing you lots of luck and please keep us informed


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 13, 2022)

Spokeless Wheel said:


> I like this one but I know nothing about pigs. Wishing you lots of luck and please keep us informed


Thank you!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 13, 2022)

So I’m probably getting a Hereford pig to show…!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 13, 2022)

I LOVE Hereford Hogs! I’ve raised them for feeder pigs. They are beautiful and the meat beats anything that you will ever buy in a grocery store.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I LOVE Hereford Hogs! I’ve raised them for feeder pigs. They are beautiful and the meat beats anything that you will ever buy in a grocery store.


That’s awesome!! The barrow I’m looking at kinda seems to sit on his Pasterns though. Let me post a picture! He’s my favorite, they have another who looks like he’s not on his pasterns, but what do you think?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 13, 2022)

Hard to tell from a picture. Use your best judgment.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Hard to tell from a picture. Use your best judgment.


Ok thank you. Unfortunately I won’t see him in person until I pick him up. We are meeting.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 13, 2022)

Ask them which pig has the best legs. Doesn’t hurt to ask. While you are asking, ask if they will bring both for you to pick from.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Ask them which pig has the best legs. Doesn’t hurt to ask. While you are asking, ask if they will bring both for you to pick from.


Ok! That’s a good idea!! Thank you


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 13, 2022)

Well, I can’t have them bring both because they are going to cut the one I pick.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 13, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Well, I can’t have them bring both because they are going to cut the one I pick.


Spin around 5 times, close your eyes and take 2 steps backward. Count to 10. Hop up and down1 time. Open your eyes and pick one. 
That’ll work about as good as anything. In the picture above, the pig appears to be walking. Hard to get a perfect conformation picture.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Spin around 5 times, close your eyes and take 2 steps backward. Count to 10. Hop up and down1 time. Open your eyes and pick one.
> That’ll work about as good as anything. In the picture above, the pig appears to be walking. Hard to get a perfect conformation picture.


Ok! Yes, he is walking in the picture.


----------



## cherrynberry (Apr 13, 2022)

I also plan to show a pig in my 4H county fair this year. Side, top, and back/front profile pictures are best for judging conformation. And yes, barrows can’t be shown again, a year later. You can, however, auction him off any time. Pigs can and will gain 1-2lbs a day if allowed. When judging pigs, ALWAYS start from the bottom up. The feet are the most important. Muscle can be worked at, skin/hair can be worked at, but bone density/structure can’t.

When is your fair? How heavy are the shoats you are looking at?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 13, 2022)

Looking at the pasterns, he doesn't look bad. He might be a tad back on them, but I would rather that then the opposite. He looks good to me on the leg structure.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 14, 2022)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Looking at the pasterns, he doesn't look bad. He might be a tad back on them, but I would rather that then the opposite. He looks good to me on the leg structure.


Thank you!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Apr 14, 2022)

cherrynberry said:


> I also plan to show a pig in my 4H county fair this year. Side, top, and back/front profile pictures are best for judging conformation. And yes, barrows can’t be shown again, a year later. You can, however, auction him off any time. Pigs can and will gain 1-2lbs a day if allowed. When judging pigs, ALWAYS start from the bottom up. The feet are the most important. Muscle can be worked at, skin/hair can be worked at, but bone density/structure can’t.
> 
> When is your fair? How heavy are the shoats you are looking at?


My fair is in September! I’m not sure how heavy they are.


----------



## cherrynberry (Apr 26, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> My fair is in September! I’m not sure how heavy they are.


What date? If you get a pig that’s too light, you’re really gonna need to make sure it’s eating. Make sure to have ivermectin (injectable) and safeguard. Personally, I deworm every 30 days. Have you ever given a hog a shot? Well, it’s not easy and they will scream and run. Might be a good idea to have helpers and a snare. I like to give electrolytes in their water for the first couple of days after their move. Make sure you have a good rice brush and a soft brush. The rice brush is a MUST. Not sure what you can find in your area, but I really love leave-in conditioners. My favorite being Pink. Shampoo can be any soft baby shampoo. Wash your pig on warmer days and brush every day. I condition whenever the pig’s skin looks dry. You also need access to a pig weight….guessing isn’t really a good idea. Do you know what your fair weight minimum-maximum is? What class are you aiming to show in? Oh and walking…an absolute MUST. I can’t stress this enough. Make sure you are walking your pig and getting it used to a show stick (use the same brand you are bringing to fair). I am currently walking my pig an hour a day, but I slowly worked up to it. The show stick is not meant to hurt them, just annoy them enough to get a response. Make sure you look at show ring rules. I recommend going to a pig show before your fair just to get a feel for what it’s like. Having a show pig is a lot of work, but one of the most rewarding things ever. Heck, this is my first year and I am already obsessed with hogs. It’s an obsession I didn’t think I would have. Really gonna miss my gilt. 

Wishing you the best! Good luck on your showing journey.


----------

